# People Here Shocked About Us Moving



## ClassicRockr

Most of the people here in Jacksonville, FL, whom we have talked to, are shocked not only over our move away from here and Florida, but also where we may move to. Of course, many people, in every state/city, that love where they are living and can really wonder "why?" anyone would want to leave. Jacksonville and Florida people are exactly like that. 

People here get shocked when told that we are seriously considering moving back to Colorado or possibly into southeastern Wyoming. We moved from So. Calif., where we met and married, to 28 miles south of Denver where we lived for 5 1/2 years. Neither of us were born/raised in So Calif.. I'm an ex-farm-boy from northeastern Indiana and she was born/raised in southeastern Michigan. I wound up in Calif. due to the Navy and stayed and she followed her family there. So, we both know what "Old Man Winter" is like. 

Sort of weird, but many folks here don't even know where Colorado or Wyoming is. Most people from those areas don't move here. 

Our lifestyle was so much better in Colorado and boating is much, much easier there. Freshwater lakes are much better on power boats than saltwater. 

So, what would you think if folks where you live were completely shocked that you wanted to move from their idea of "Utopia"?


----------



## Mizzkitt

I think you have a good idea going there, four seasons instead of one. The winters give you something to look forward to in spring.

People are shocked when I tell them I want to move to a little town 50 miles away, and are even more shocked when I tell them I want to move to Northern Ontario where it feels like it is winter 8 months a year. But both places have their appeal, scenery, smaller town living, and a lower cost of living.

Good luck with your move....can I come to your downsizing sale?


----------



## ClassicRockr

Mizzkitt said:


> I think you have a good idea going there, four seasons instead of one. The winters give you something to look forward to in spring.
> 
> People are shocked when I tell them I want to move to a little town 50 miles away, and are even more shocked when I tell them I want to move to Northern Ontario where it feels like it is winter 8 months a year. But both places have their appeal, scenery, smaller town living, and a lower cost of living.
> 
> Good luck with your move....can I come to your downsizing sale?



I do know there are those, young and old/older that prefer living in a large population/large city rather than a small one. That sure isn't us though. In our local area there is 891,000 people and the entire metro area is 1.5 million. Where we are looking at, and are making plans on visiting this summer, there is about 80,000, On a Relocation Forum I'm on, the people of that city think 80,000 people is a lot, but compared to here, basically 80,000 is nothing. They do have a winter, and it can sometimes be a nasty one, as we found out living in central Colorado/The Front Range, but just like the old saying goes........"gotta take the good with the bad sometimes". There are many things we miss about Colorado, that we sure don't have here. Actually, since moving here in 2009, we haven't even seen mountains and only been to one rodeo. A couple of weeks ago, my wife tried on her Wrangler straw cowboy hat, looked in the mirror and was amazed at how much she has missed wearing it at times. Still looks great in it. So, oh yes, we will be ready for our Colorado/Wyoming trip this summer!! 

As far as a "downsizing sale", if the apartment complex decides not to have their two yearly garage sales, one in Spring and other in October, a lot of things will go to the Goodwill and/or just given away.


----------



## Lara

I would not give it a second thought about what the others think because Colorado has some beautiful areas that are lots of fun. The points you make about the freshwater lakes and boating makes a lot of sense and Colorado is fairly safe from natural disasters unlike Florida's hurricanes, sinkholes, fires, crime, etc

I've never even been but I would consider moving to Cambria CA based on recommendations from daughters, one of which lives there (my other daughter just visited). She tells me its a charming small town, lots of retirees, beautiful scenery, located on cliffs overlooking the Pacific, access to a beach, wineries and hot springs nearby, wildflowers in the spring, seaglass beachcombing, beautifully festive at Christmastime, and more. 

Oh, did I mention that any Cambria property under a million will be a fixer-upper   Oh, and then there is NKorea's issue, occasional earthquake and tsunami warnings, mudslides, and firesnthego:. But Cambria hasn't been affected by any of that...yet.


----------



## RadishRose

I wouldn't care what anyone thought about a move I wanted to make.


----------



## Don M.

Colorado and Wyoming are beautiful places to live...I grew up in Colorado, and still miss living there.  Yes, there are some cold days in the Winter, but when it snows, the sun comes out the next day, and nice weather quickly returns, and you don't have to put up with the hot sticky humid weather in the Summer.  Housing in the Denver area is becoming quite expensive, but prices are still reasonable an hours drive away.  

If the predictions of climate change are anywhere near accurate, most of Florida will be underwater within the next century....so any long term investments in property in that State would be money down the drain.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Sort of funny, but just before leaving for Jacksonville, a couple of neighbors at our apartment complex wondered why we'd want to move to anywhere in Florida. They said, "don't you know alligators eat people there and soon or later a hurricane is going to wipe out Florida?" Well, we've only seen one gator since moving here in Jan. 2009 and that was a small "teen age" size one laying by a retention pond near a boat ramp. I took a few pics of him/her? and it really seems to love the attention. 

As far as tropical storms and/or hurricanes.........been thru a couple of tropical storms, one with a lot of wind and other with a lot of rain. In 2016, Mathews was some 50 miles off of the Jacksonville Beach coast. The coastal areas really got slammed by that one, but only a lot of wind in our area. We aren't in an Evacuation Area, being that we aren't in a "low lying" area. But, last year when Irma hit, plenty of damage was done around Jacksonville. Our electricity was off for some 50 hours and that was absolutely nuts. The beach areas got hit again. 

Basically, we moved here due to all the water we seen for boating. IOW, the St John's River. However, we didn't know that the part of that river we use is "brackish" water (mix of saline and fresh water). We call the water "root beer" looking. The boating navigational thing here can be crazy. Nothing like this in Colorado or Wyoming lakes. 

We really thought we wouldn't miss our old "Western/cowboy/rodeo" stuff as much as we do. And, my wife really, really misses seeing deer and elk.


----------



## ClassicRockr

RadishRose said:


> I wouldn't care what anyone thought about a move I wanted to make.



Well, guess some folks care about what others think, while some don't. However, we have talked to a few, very few, that totally understand why we'd want to move. It's just that I sort of get a kick out of seeing the reaction from people when I tell them we will be moving and where to. "Snow.........you've got to be kidding me" we hear.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Don M. said:


> Colorado and Wyoming are beautiful places to live...I grew up in Colorado, and still miss living there.  Yes, there are some cold days in the Winter, but when it snows, the sun comes out the next day, and nice weather quickly returns, and you don't have to put up with the hot sticky humid weather in the Summer.  Housing in the Denver area is becoming quite expensive, but prices are still reasonable an hours drive away.
> 
> If the predictions of climate change are anywhere near accurate, most of Florida will be underwater within the next century....so any long term investments in property in that State would be money down the drain.



Yes, Colorado is beautiful, but very populated in the Denver metro area. Where we are interested in is Loveland area. Because of the amount of jobs in Denver metro, that area draws in a LOT of young folks. 

I had wondered about the marijuana situation, being that "recreational marijuana" is legal in Colorado, and some folks living in Loveland told me (on the Relocation Forum) that it definitely is not a big deal in that area. "If you're not looking for pot, you wouldn't even believe it's even here", I was told. 

We won't be looking at buying a home, only renting an apartment.


----------



## Don M.

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, Colorado is beautiful, but very populated in the Denver metro area. Where we are interested in is Loveland area. Because of the amount of jobs in Denver metro, that area draws in a LOT of young folks. I had wondered about the marijuana situation, being that "recreational marijuana" is legal in Colorado, and some folks living in Loveland told me (on the Relocation Forum) that it definitely is not a big deal in that area. "If you're not looking for pot, you wouldn't even believe it's even here", I was told. We won't be looking at buying a home, only renting an apartment.



I've got relatives all over the Front Range...from Arvada to Loveland.  Loveland is a great place to live.  Insofar as MJ is concerned, that doesn't seem to be a problem.  Most of those Dopers buy their stuff, then go home, and get high there, and wind up loopy on their couch.  So far, that seems to be far less of a problem than dodging the drunks on the roads on a Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## Falcon

Sometimes  they throw  a  block  party.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I really think the folks here will be darn glad, actually VERY glad, to know that we've left, since I talk so much about what we don't like about Jacksonville and/or Florida and what we like about Colorado and Wyoming. 

We tried to be Flordian's, but hasn't worked. Tried to be Southerners, but that didn't work either. But, we did try.


----------



## C'est Moi

ClassicRockr said:


> So, what would you think if folks where you live were completely shocked that you wanted to move from their idea of "Utopia"?



Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn.   (Thanks, Rhett.)


----------



## terry123

I would not care either what people thought!


----------



## Ken N Tx

terry123 said:


> I would not care either what people thought!


Ditto....


----------



## Smiling Jane

Maybe they're not so much shocked as wondering if you've taken leave of your senses.

I know some people on SF love winter. I'm not among those people.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Smiling Jane said:


> Maybe they're not so much shocked as wondering if you've taken leave of your senses.
> 
> I know some people on SF love winter. I'm not among those people.



We don’t love winter, but the states that have things we really like are winter (4-season) states. Have to put up with the winter months to have the beautiful summer months.


----------



## Smiling Jane

ClassicRockr said:


> We don’t love winter, but the states that have things we really like are winter (4-season) states. Have to put up with the winter months to have the beautiful summer months.



I know that's the myth. I'm not sure it's true because I know too many places that have relatively mild winters and gorgeous summers. Places with deep winters and beautiful summers all seem to have too many insects to suit me.

Not a mosquito or deerfly fan.


----------



## Lon

When I moved from San Francisco to Napa some folks thought I was nuts and when I moved from Napa to Fresno some just could not understand it. And then from Fresno to Roseville, Ca.  Same thing. Finally, when I announced that we would be spending six moths of each year living in New Zealand some folks were shocked. TO EACH HIS OWN!!


----------



## Smiling Jane

Lon said:


> When I moved from San Francisco to Napa some folks thought I was nuts and when I moved from Napa to Fresno some just could not understand it. And then from Fresno to Roseville, Ca.  Same thing. Finally, when I announced that we would be spending six moths of each year living in New Zealand some folks were shocked. TO EACH HIS OWN!!



Oprah told Jimmy Kimball everyone should visit New Zealand. She fell in love with it.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Smiling Jane said:


> I know that's the myth. I'm not sure it's true because I know too many places that have relatively mild winters and gorgeous summers. Places with deep winters and beautiful summers all seem to have too many insects to suit me.
> 
> 
> Not a mosquito or deerfly fan.



Well, we know what the winters are like in Colorado and Wyoming, but still love and miss those two states. We both love pro-rodeo, freshwater fishing/boating and big full-rack Bull Elk. Obviously not everyone is into those things, but we ARE! Heck, there are all kinds of insects here, plus the dreaded summer humidity, that isn’t in the Mountain States. 

Winter is there, so we’d have to put up with it!


----------



## Ken N Tx

ClassicRockr said:


> We don’t love winter, but the states that have things we really like are winter (4-season) states. Have to put up with the winter months to have the beautiful summer months.



We get maybe 3 days of snow down here, cold (above 20 degrees) January and February, then are warmer weather returns. Summer does get hot but bareable!!



Smiling Jane said:


> Oprah told Jimmy Kimball everyone should visit New Zealand. She fell in love with it.



But she keeps coming back!!


----------



## applecruncher

> So, what would you think if folks where you live were completely shocked that you wanted to move from their idea of "Utopia"?​



If they're shocked, they're shocked. :shrug: Not their business.  I'm not understanding why you even care or why it's an issue, OP.


----------



## ClassicRockr

applecruncher said:


> If they're shocked, they're shocked. :shrug: Not their business.  I'm not understanding why you even care or why it's an issue, OP.



Just the type of person (personality) that sort likes “shocking” folks or seeing/hearing their reaction to things. Wife isn’t like that (thank God).


----------



## hollydolly

I kinda gotta agree Cody...you've told this story over and over again...and I don't know why you continue to care what anyone else thinks.. You need to put more energy into finding a place to move to tbh ..and just do it, and not give a Rats behind what anybody else thinks ...especially people you barely know !!


----------



## JimW

Not that this is true in every situation, but a good majority of the time whenever people react negatively to something you deem as being positive for you, it's because of jealousy. A reaction of "shock" is a mostly negative one by definition. In this case I would bet that the "shocked" reaction from some of these people is more of a "Who are you to leave us" or "oh, you're too good to live here with us" reaction, but they can't actually say that without looking silly and selfish. Just my two cents.


----------



## hollydolly

JimW said:


> Not that this is true in every situation, but a good majority of the time whenever people react negatively to something you deem as being positive for you, it's because of jealousy. A reaction of "shock" is a mostly negative one by definition. In this case I would bet that the "shocked" reaction from some of these people is more of a "Who are you to leave us" or "oh, you're too good to live here with us" reaction, but they can't actually say that without looking silly and selfish. Just my two cents.



That is so true...


----------



## ClassicRockr

hollydolly said:


> I kinda gotta agree Cody...you've told this story over and over again...and I don't know why you continue to care what anyone else thinks.. You need to put more energy into finding a place to move to tbh ..and just do it, and not give a Rats behind what anybody else thinks ...especially people you barely know !!



Holly, I simply like getting people reactions on different things, whether it's online or in person. You don't have my type of personality, so you, and some others, wonder why I keep asking the question "what do you think?". There are times when people do, and should, care about what others think. There are those that wouldn't think of living in a small town, because they are very private people. Wife and I like making friends, but, due to the amount of crime here and large population, that just doesn't happen. To us, the area is full of "uppity-clickish" type people. We even found this out going to a local church here.

As far as finding a place to move to, we sort of have that figured out. Taking a trip this summer to the area this summer to confirm if it is "the place". 

Sometimes people don't understand why others do what they do. Fortunately, my wife understands.


----------



## JimW

hollydolly said:


> That is so true...



I'm not religious but there's good reason why jealousy/envy is one of the deadly sins.


----------



## ClassicRockr

JimW said:


> I'm not religious but there's good reason why jealousy/envy is one of the deadly sins.



One thing I'm really sure of, 99% people here are even the slightest jealous or envious of us moving out of here. Most seriously can't understand why anyone would want to leave Florida or even Jacksonville. Many here look much more at their paychecks (salaries) and the "no snow/ice here" than they do at anything else here. There are some companies here that pay very nice salaries. A lot of people here in Jacksonville and a lot of Florida, made the decision to move here because they got totally sick of winter snow/ice. Most boaters that moved here never boated on freshwater lakes, because they came saltwater coastal areas of the eastern seaboard. 

It really seems like nobody that lives in Florida came here from any state in the Plains or Rocky Mountain areas. They have pretty much no knowledge of those states or what they are like, except for winters. They simply can't understand why anyone would want to leave Florida and go back to a winter area.


----------



## C'est Moi

Oh for heaven's sake.   Some people like Florida and some people do not.   Much ado about nothing.


----------



## hollydolly

ClassicRockr said:


> Holly, I simply like getting people reactions on different things, whether it's online or in person. You don't have my type of personality, so you, and some others, wonder why I keep asking the question "what do you think?". There are times when people do, and should, care about what others think. There are those that wouldn't think of living in a small town, because they are very private people. Wife and I like making friends, but, due to the amount of crime here and large population, that just doesn't happen. To us, the area is full of "uppity-clickish" type people. We even found this out going to a local church here.
> 
> As far as finding a place to move to, we sort of have that figured out. Taking a trip this summer to the area this summer to confirm if it is "the place".
> 
> Sometimes people don't understand why others do what they do. Fortunately, my wife understands.



Ok, so you have no friends, and you don't get along with the church congregation, so who are these people who are shocked at you moving Cody?.. Strangers?..random people you tell in the supermarket?..who exactly?...You've posted this many times on this and other forums, and you get the same response every time, so we know you want to move we know you think people are 'shocked'..what else do you want us to say in response to this? 

I understand you dislike Florida, we know that..but you've stated also many times that you live in a part of Florida which doesn't have nice weather and you don't like the people or your neighbours or the crime ridden area you live in...we've heard it, we know it, we feel for you living in a place you dislike so much, but there's nothing we can say or do any more that will help you... except for you to get online, find some Estate agents, and get ready to move out!!


----------



## ClassicRockr

hollydolly said:


> Ok, so you have no friends, and you don't get along with the church congregation, so who are these people who are shocked at you moving Cody?.. Strangers?..random people you tell in the supermarket?..who exactly?...You've posted this many times on this and other forums, and you get the same response every time, so we know you want to move we know you think people are 'shocked'..what else do you want us to say in response to this?
> 
> I understand you dislike Florida, we know that..but you've stated also many times that you live in a part of Florida which doesn't have nice weather and you don't like the people or your neighbours or the crime ridden area you live in...we've heard it, we know it, we feel for you living in a place you dislike so much, but there's nothing we can say or do any more that will help you... except for you to get online, find some Estate agents, and get ready to move out!!



I guess I just don’t get why it seems like you are getting upset with my Thread. Forums are to ask and make statements about things and that’s exactly what I doing in this one. Yes, I’ve done the same Thread in another forum (not “many” others, just two). 

We don’t hate Florida or the people here, it just turned out that it doesn’t suit us like we thought it would. Heck, I’ve read your complaints about the cold and rainy weather there where you live. 

Anyway, we don’t need a Realitor since we won’t be buying a house.

Just please lighten up on me. Only asking for people’s opinions.....different folks that are not a part of the other forum.


----------



## CeeCee

ClassicRockr said:


> I guess I just don’t get why it seems like you are getting upset with my Thread. Forums are to ask and make statements about things and that’s exactly what I doing in this one. Yes, I’ve done the same Thread in another forum (not “many” others, just two).
> 
> We don’t hate Florida or the people here, it just turned out that it doesn’t suit us like we thought it would. Heck, I’ve read your complaints about the cold and rainy weather there where you live.
> 
> Anyway, we don’t need a Realitor since we won’t be buying a house.
> 
> Just please lighten up on me. Only asking for people’s opinions.....different folks that are not a part of the other forum.




Oops Cody, I gave you a rep by mistake.  The "well said" was meant for Holly.

Its just not the other forum that you post this on but you've posted this same thing on HERE quite a few times.


----------



## applecruncher

> _Ok, so you have no friends, and you don't get along with the church congregation, so who are these people who are shocked at you moving Cody?.. Strangers?..random people you tell in the supermarket?..who exactly?..._​



:lofl:


CR, I don't think HD is upset.....maybe just perplexed as to what it is you're looking for.

Also, perhaps "shocked" is too strong a word.  I didn't realize you had posted the problem elsewhere.  Are you expecting different suggestions/solutions?


----------



## Falcon

They're  gonna   miss  your  paradiddle.


----------



## ClassicRockr

applecruncher said:


> :lofl:
> 
> 
> CR, I don't think HD is upset.....maybe just perplexed as to what it is you're looking for.
> 
> Also, perhaps "shocked" is too strong a word.  I didn't realize you had posted the problem elsewhere.  Are you expecting different suggestions/solutions?



Actually there is no problem. My Thread was just a curiosity - asking “what do you think?” 

I have mentioned our move in other threads on both forums, but only have one thread on each forum totally directed towards what people here think about someone leaving here, but more precisely, what they think of people moving back to a snow area.


----------



## hollydolly

I agree with CC and AC...I'm not upset Cody...I just wonder why you feel the need to post the same thing so many times on a few forums..once or twice fine, but to keep repeating yourself, I have no idea what you want us to say to you any more..


----------



## ClassicRockr

Let’s put it this way, the way a person replied to a thread in this forum and the other:

“If you come across a thread that you don’t like, for whatever reason, DON’T reply to it!”

Makes sense to me and I’ve done that a few times. I just totally ignored the thread. 

So there!


----------



## ClassicRockr

hollydolly said:


> I agree with CC and AC...I'm not upset Cody...I just wonder why you feel the need to post the same thing so many times on a few forums..once or twice fine, but to keep repeating yourself, I have no idea what you want us to say to you any more..



Holly, there are different people in this forum and I’ve already read really good comments from them. Some comments that I didn’t get on the other forum. 

Now, can we let others state their feelings?


----------



## hollydolly

Sure !!! ..but sooner or later Cody you're going to get no answers at all, because you're repeating yourself too much...


----------



## ClassicRockr

hollydolly said:


> Sure !!! ..but sooner or later Cody you're going to get no answers at all, because you're repeating yourself too much...



I’ll just have to wait and see. But, if nobody else wants to reply, that would be ok.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I read somewhere that Florida is the sinkhole capital of the world. I went to visit my friend in southwest Fla. at the beginning of June one year. When I walked out of the airport...that hot air went "Whompf" and hit me upside my head. That's how it felt.  I can sure understand not wanting to live in Fla during the summertime. But I wouldn't want to live in Colorado during the winter. I need to be near the ocean from time to time. Jersey gets cold too but I was born and raised here so I'm somewhat used to it. Still wouldn't mind living in a warmer climate though.  Wherever makes *you* happy is where you should be. Damn what others think.


----------



## Sassycakes

My husband and I just moved from where we lived from when we were married 50yrs ago. Some of the neighbors told me we shouldn't move. I just answered with it's our choice and we are moving,and we did.


----------



## peppermint

I agree with Sassycakes....It's nobody's business where you choose to live....


----------



## Leonie

Never mind ClassicRockr/Cody, there will always be relative newbies (like me) to whom you are not repeating yourself.

We live in one of those places with a reputation (undeserved for the most part) as being somehow inferior to other places. When we decided to move here everyone asked: "Why?"  I thought that was rather rude and unnecessary, but funnily enough now when I meet people who have recently moved here from more 'acceptable' places, I find myself asking them the same question.  Not that I dislike it here, I don't, but I do realise it's limitations, hotter in summer, colder in winter, so I do wonder. It's a genuine question, not a put-down. 

Some are following the work, (large airforce base), some are returning to their roots, but in most cases (including ours) it comes down to cost. Housing is cheaper. There are veritable mansions here that can be picked up for a whole lot less than what they would go for elsewhere.


----------



## DaveA

Kind of hard for anyone (who actually gives a s--t) to say whether someone moving is good or bad.  Most folks probably haven't lived in either place.  I've passed through N. Florida a few times and never been near Colorado.  I couldn't make an intelligent guess which place would be a better for a  to live, or neither for that matter. 

 For our money, home is where our family is, or at least the vast majority of them. As always, JMHO.


----------



## Falcon

Sassycakes said:


> My husband and I just moved from where we lived from when we were married 50yrs ago. Some of the neighbors told me we shouldn't move. I just answered with it's our choice and we are moving,and we did.



Sassycakes,  Thanks for redoing  the font  on your posts. 

The other one  looked like you were  SCREAMING !


----------



## oldman

We live in Pennsylvania in the summer and Florida in the winter. We do come back to PA for the holidays. For us, we have the best of both worlds. BTW, I used to fly into Denver in the winter. Never had any weather issues. It’s nothing like Chicago in the winter. I took off from O’Hare just before the airport was closed in near blizzard conditions. You could have heard a pin drop in the cabin. I think all my passengers were praying with their rosary beads in hand. The flight attendants told me that the lavatory lines were very long shortly after the seat belt sign was turned off. We had 225 souls on-board flying non stop to Miami. We left Chicago in 18 degree weather and arrived in Miami in sunny and 75 degrees. 

I have found that many older people from the north cannot afford to maintain two homes in different states, so they choose the lesser of the two evils and make Florida their home. Older people in Florida do the same as older people that live in Phoenix in the summer. They stay indoors. If I am in Florida in the summer, you will find me at the pool or the beach, most of the time.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Funny, but there are a lot of people in Colorado, and states surrounding it, that would never consider moving to any part of Florida. 

When we lived in Colorado, I worked for a Senior Healthcare company and I was really surprised at how many Seniors live in the Denver metro area. 

After moving away from So Calif. and my wife’s family there 15 years ago, we made the choice not to return. IOW, not all families get along. We get along with them much better living states away from them. 99% of my family is now deceased. 

We really miss the “Western” stuff Colorado and Wyoming has as well as the lakes, Elk and other things. 

Phoenix and Vegas has high heat in the summer, Florida has the humidity and the Rocky Mountain and Plains States have the winters. Every state has weather that is good and bad. 

Believe us, we are not fond of snow and ice, but to get the lifestyle we really like and miss......


----------



## Myquest55

First of all, I'm sure you shouldn't let it bother you but I know what you mean.  We just retired and moved from SE Tenn. to Maine.  We knew when we went south 11 years ago, for work, that we would miss New England and we are delighted to be back.  Both of us have northern Atlantic ancestors and the winter weather agrees with us just fine - especially since we no longer HAVE to try to get to work.  When we mentioned re-locating for retirement, most people were astounded that we would actually move NORTH...and there were a few who have no idea where Maine is either!  However, the more we talked about it - the more people we ran into that were doing the same thing!  I have a SE TN. friend currently looking for a place near us in Maine.  As we settle in I can assure you that we cannot imagine living any where else!  We do have family up and down the east coast so I know we have places to go, to recharge and warm up for a week or two, if the winter gets the better of us.  Good luck and follow your bliss!


----------



## Meanderer

I hope you are happy, wherever you land, CR!nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze

ClassicRocker, I like my four seasons and not one for hot weather, so I'd take Colorado or Wyoming over Florida for sure!  I think that most people think of seniors retiring in warm states like Florida, Arizona, etc. and that's probably why they're shocked.  Less people and traffic and more scenic views and wildlife are big pluses for many of us.


----------



## Lara

Colorado has more sunny days than southern California or Florida. Colorado has 300 days of at least 1 hour of sunshine per day, or 245 sunny days.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Myquest55 said:


> First of all, I'm sure you shouldn't let it bother you but I know what you mean.  We just retired and moved from SE Tenn. to Maine.  We knew when we went south 11 years ago, for work, that we would miss New England and we are delighted to be back.  Both of us have northern Atlantic ancestors and the winter weather agrees with us just fine - especially since we no longer HAVE to try to get to work.  When we mentioned re-locating for retirement, most people were astounded that we would actually move NORTH...and there were a few who have no idea where Maine is either!  However, the more we talked about it - the more people we ran into that were doing the same thing!  I have a SE TN. friend currently looking for a place near us in Maine.  As we settle in I can assure you that we cannot imagine living any where else!  We do have family up and down the east coast so I know we have places to go, to recharge and warm up for a week or two, if the winter gets the better of us.  Good luck and follow your bliss!



A big “Thank You!” for understanding my Thread and how we feel.


----------



## ClassicRockr

SeaBreeze said:


> ClassicRocker, I like my four seasons and not one for hot weather, so I'd take Colorado or Wyoming over Florida for sure!  I think that most people think of seniors retiring in warm states like Florida, Arizona, etc. and that's probably why they're shocked.  Less people and traffic and more scenic views and wildlife are big pluses for many of us.



Thank You, also.


----------



## Gary O'

ClassicRockr said:


> So, what would you think if folks where you live were completely shocked that you wanted to move from their idea of "Utopia"?



Much the same with folk’s reaction to our move to the cabin ‘in the sticks’

They always always talk about how they couldn’t stand using an outhouse, and would never ever give up their modern amenities

My usual reply is a 'thank you, hate crowds'

Or

‘and this from someone who poops in their house’

Good on you, CR


----------



## ClassicRockr

Gary O' said:


> Much the same with folk’s reaction to our move to the cabin ‘in the sticks’
> 
> They always always talk about how they couldn’t stand using an outhouse, and would never ever give up their modern amenities
> 
> My usual reply is a 'thank you, hate crowds'
> 
> Or
> 
> ‘and this from someone who poops in their house’
> 
> Good on you, CR



Great reply!  Have to admit, wife and I are LOL.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Have the News App of the Colorado city (actually "town") we are in hopes (seriously thinking) about moving to and they have a Cowboy Church there. When we lived in Parker, we went to a Cowboy Church in Colorado Springs aka "the Springs". It was a real nice Service. Just another thing Jacksonville doesn't have that we like.

After I told my wife, before she went to work, that there was a Cowboy Church there, she said "What the heck are we doing living here?" Well, we "thought", but those "thoughts" didn't work out.


----------



## Loosey

I've moved a few times in my life and have encountered a similar reaction.  I have chalked it up to folks having a vested interest in believing that where they live is the best place of all.  Otherwise, why would they be there?  

I really think that's all it is.  Different strokes...

It never bothered me.  For the record, I like both Florida and Colorado.

Fair tides to you!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Someone in the Florida Relocation forum said that he moved to Tennessee and was pretty surprise at how many former Florida folks live there. He also said that all of them have nothing good to say about Florida. We don't think Florida is THAT bad, but it has taken us 10 years to figure out that it's not for us any longer. Basically the only thing that has kept us here is the lack of finances to move, but we are working hard on that so we can. We will both miss my wife's nice paying job, but. 

We will have plenty of things to sell, if we can sell most of it. I told my wife, and she agreed, "I don't want to take anything to (wherever we move to) that will remind us of living in Florida.........other than photos we've taken since living here".


----------



## ClassicRockr

Loosey said:


> I've moved a few times in my life and have encountered a similar reaction.  I have chalked it up to folks having a vested interest in believing that where they live is the best place of all.  Otherwise, why would they be there?
> 
> I really think that's all it is.  Different strokes...
> 
> It never bothered me.  For the record, I like both Florida and Colorado.
> 
> Fair tides to you!



BTW, your above statement "Fair tides to you!" remind us that, as power boaters, there is no Tides in Colorado. Here, it could be an absolutely beautiful day, but if the Tide isn't right, our boat can't go out. We've got stuck a couple of times when the tide was too low.


----------



## JimW

ClassicRockr said:


> Someone in the Florida Relocation forum said that he moved to Tennessee and was pretty surprise at how many former Florida folks live there. He also said that all of them have nothing good to say about Florida. We don't think Florida is THAT bad, but it has taken us 10 years to figure out that it's not for us any longer. Basically the only thing that has kept us here is the lack of finances to move, but we are working hard on that so we can. We will both miss my wife's nice paying job, but.
> 
> We will have plenty of things to sell, if we can sell most of it. I told my wife, and she agreed, "I don't want to take anything to (wherever we move to) that will remind us of living in Florida.........other than photos we've taken since living here".



My Aunt and Uncle are two that started out their retirement in Florida and now live in Tenn. When they first retired and went to Fla they were in the Daytona area. There was a run of about 5 hurricanes in their first two years where my Uncle had to board and unboard the house for every one. He said "this isn't the retirement I had in mind", lol. Within 6 months they had relocated to Tenn. and have been there for about 10 years now and they love it.


----------



## ray188

I believe the appropriate phrase is "Different strokes for different folks". In retirement nothing matters but satisfying our needs - and our wants.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Sure glad my wife agrees with me about moving and the possibility of living back in winter snow again. Why? We met a couple in Walmart today who were looking at saltwater fishing rigs. The husband was wearing an Army Ranger baseball cap and that caught my attention. I told him that we sold and gave away all of our saltwater fishing stuff and that none of it was ever used. Then his wife and my wife joined into the conversation. I told them about our possible move back to Colorado. He was wondering about the COL there, because he heard that it was high. I found out the COL is high in Denver and the metro area, but we were looking at a town 40 miles north of Denver, which wouldn't be nearly as high as Denver. His wife started talking about how cold Colorado can get, which it can, but not like Minnesota or Wisconsin or even Buffalo, NY. 

So, it appears that he might not mind moving there (Colorado), but she definitely wouldn't.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

ClassicRockr said:


> Have the News App of the Colorado city (actually "town") we are in hopes (seriously thinking) about moving to and they have a Cowboy Church there. When we lived in Parker, we went to a Cowboy Church in Colorado Springs aka "the Springs". It was a real nice Service. Just another thing Jacksonville doesn't have that we like.
> 
> After I told my wife, before she went to work, that there was a Cowboy Church there, she said "What the heck are we doing living here?" Well, we "thought", but those "thoughts" didn't work out.


What's a Cowboy Church? Is it exactly what it sounds like?


----------



## fmdog44

I would more interested in informing the fish in the sea than neighbors that were shocked by your move. Two places i would never live permanently are FL  and Calee-for-ni-yea. But then, that is understandable because I live in Texas.


----------



## Gary O'

fmdog44 said:


> I would more interested in informing the fish in the sea than neighbors that were shocked by your move. Two places i would never live permanently are FL  and Calee-for-ni-yea. But then, that is understandable because I live in Texas.



And yer gittin' ready for Fouth of Jooolah, barbeque

Oh how I remember those


----------



## gumbud

I've been on the move all my life and feeling a bit confused by it all now!!:shrug:

I guess there is the downside and the upside to it all?


----------



## Manatee

We have visited Colorado and Wyoming, lived in Jacksonville for a year.  They _all_ have far too much winter for our liking.  There was snow in JAX the year we lived there.  Sailing in the St John's river was nice in the warmer weather.

I would not consider_ any_ place north of Tarpon Springs, FL.


----------



## BobF

I lived for about 5 years in Boca Raton, way south on the Atlantic coast of Florida.   Was glad to leave Florida and we ended up in Colorado above Denver in Longmont.   Many years there and when retired we moved to Cortez Colorado till doctors advise move to any where below 5,000 ft.    So we then moved to southern Arizona, Pheonix or south, and really found a nice winter climate to enjoy.   Summer can be a bit hard to handle for a few short weeks.   You really do need A/C then.    Mostly the temps in the south east, east, etc., of 85 or 90 with high humidity can be worse than south Arizona at 110 and low humidity.   But then in Arizona they often toss in a record hot of 115, or 119 my highest, and A/C needed.   Last couple years back in Ohio.   Sure miss Arizona.    Maybe next year.


----------



## JB in SC

I think it's normal to want go back to a state or city where you lived, especially if it holds good memories. One thing I do know about Florida; the families that have lived there for generations know what may be in store for them.

And I wouldn't care less about what someone thinks.


----------



## Big Horn

OneEyedDiva said:


> What's a Cowboy Church? Is it exactly what it sounds like?


It sure is.  The cowboys all bring their horsed to the services and someone always goes to the jukebox and plays a Tex Ritter song.  This a favorite.

I prefer the next two, however.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyk1BPEABsE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5an9OuXKxBw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=999RqGZatPs


----------



## gumbud

I've just realized when you get to wherever ya goin - you'll need to start an new thread wow!!


----------



## Keesha

gumbud said:


> I've just realized when you get to wherever ya goin - you'll need to start an new thread wow!!



Thanks Gumbud:waiting:


----------



## gumbud

well I'll be really looking forward to that!!:banana:


----------



## Pinky

I've moved so many times throughout my life .. even to Australia. My personal feeling is, it's not so much where you live, as who you're living _with._


----------



## hollydolly

This has got to be the longest house move in living history... and then we'll have the longest settling in thread.... *goody* :darth::excited:


----------



## RadishRose

:what1::crying:


----------



## hollydolly

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## JimW

Who wants to bet on what comes first, Deboduns tax return or Cody's move to Colorado? :laugh:


----------



## C'est Moi

Keesha said:


> Thanks Gumbud:waiting:



:lol:


----------



## drifter

When you get to Colorado, that
Home sweet home so dear  
You'll hear this old cowboy song 
Ringing in your ear. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyk1BPEABsE


----------



## Vinny

Here in Florida we get people who want to escape cold weather and snow. There are a lot of fresh water lakes and boating here. Many who move here are into fishing and boating and I have three lakes within 15 minutes of my house with boat ramps and plenty of fishing. Heck, I can walk three blocks and fish if I wanted to. Aside from the lakes, we have something you do not, lots of ocean front land and the ability to sail the Gulf and Atlantic Ocean to catch the really big fish. There are nature trails, hunting and the Everglades for wildlife and hiking. Best of all there is no snow. We see many people who come here, move back home. No matter what excuse they make it is out of being homesick and an inability to adapt to new things. There is comfort in the familiar. MY wife and I moved 13 times and are living in our 9th home so we are gypsies who adjust to new surroundings very easily and enthusiastically too. We like change and the new things we can do and learn.

My wife was homesick the first time we relocated. She cried all the time so I arrange a job transfer to go back to our home city. It was not long before my wife realized that her memories of where we used to live were only the good ones and even those were idolized and made more then they were. The things she misses she actually only did a few times a year. She forgot the snow and driving in it. It was only a year before we moved again. When we moved back up we cited the humidity in Texas, the people, the lack of this and that, etc. when in fact it was homesickness that prompted the move. 

MY sister gets all of $600 a month in Social Security and yet she refuses to move. She can sell her house and buy a new one her cash, still having money left over to provide a better income than she now has. Her has has 5 levels with stairs and no matter what logical argument I make, it comes down to not being able to live someone else where she knows no one or where anything is. She said she would have to find new doctors and get a new driver’s license. Make new friends only to have her smarter friends mover away leaving her with no friends at all. 

When I move I do leave behind things I enjoyed but each new place has new things to enjoy and plenty of the same stuff I enjoyed back home.


----------



## hollydolly

Vinny, it's Florida Cody is trying to escape from!!


----------



## BlueDragonfly

We moved to central Florida almost 10 years ago. From Missouri. My husband was born and raised in Key West. I love it here. I have been surprised at the number of people we have met who are "moving back north". The cold, snow and ice just aren't for me. I haven't missed it at all. But I know some folks are wired differently.


----------



## jujube

BlueDragonfly said:


> We moved to central Florida almost 10 years ago. From Missouri. My husband was born and raised in Key West. I love it here. I have been surprised at the number of people we have met who are "moving back north". The cold, snow and ice just aren't for me. I haven't missed it at all. But I know some folks are wired differently.



Same here, Blue!  I'll admit I like getting away in the summer, but the other eight months make up for it.  These old bones don't like cold.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Our bones don't necessarily like cold either, but "Old Man Winter" just comes with the area/state we plan on moving to. People here in Jacksonville, and other parts of Florida that we've visited, have no idea why we'd miss the wildlife in Colorado and have absolutely no interest in Western stuff, as in rodeo or Indian Pow Wows. 

Heck, neither my wife's family or what's left of my family, have absolutely no interest in the things we like. They were all pretty shocked to see a photo of my wife shooting her S & W 9mm at a target at the range.


----------



## Linda

I know what you mean by wild life Classic Rocker, because I lived a year in Grand Junction Colo in the 70s.  But I also spent 5 months in FL and I dearly love it there.  Its too far from family or I'd consider living there full time.  

But in regard to wildlife, there are over 4000 black bear in FL.  One of our friends in Naples, FL had a bear climb his back fence and eat his dog's food.  So they now feed the dog indoors and watch out for the bears.  I also saw gators and some sort of small land crabs that would come out on the side walk sometimes.  But if you don't like FL you and your wife should get out of there as soon as you can.  You aren't getting any younger.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Linda said:


> I know what you mean by wild life Classic Rocker, because I lived a year in Grand Junction Colo in the 70s.  But I also spent 5 months in FL and I dearly love it there.  Its too far from family or I'd consider living there full time.
> 
> But in regard to wildlife, there are over 4000 black bear in FL.  One of our friends in Naples, FL had a bear climb his back fence and eat his dog's food.  So they now feed the dog indoors and watch out for the bears.  I also saw gators and some sort of small land crabs that would come out on the side walk sometimes.  But if you don't like FL you and your wife should get out of there as soon as you can.  You aren't getting any younger.



Sorry that I didn't reply to you sooner. 

My wife loves seeing deer, whether it's White-Tail or Mule, but, in 10 years here, we haven't seen a single deer. We've had people tell us they have, but we definitely haven't. We now can see White-Tail, Mule and Elk, but that's hunting on tv on the Outdoor Channel. Not the same! We have no problem watching hunting on tv, but we don't do it. 

Last time we seen a bear, we were coming out of Yellowstone National Park. It was a young one climbing down a hill and a Park Warden was parked by the side of the highway, with his yellow overhead rotary's on, to make sure the bear was safe going across the highway.

Now, have seen a gator here. It appeared to be a "teenager" age and was laying by a small swampy pond by a boat launch. I took pictures of it and it looked right at me, as if to say, "go ahead, which side of me do you want". Just continued to lay by the water. Other than the one gator, in 10 years, just lots and lots of Geico lizards. Lots! And Oriental Cockroaches aka Water Bugs, can definitely get into homes and apartments. We've seen them as big as my thumb. 

Missing the Colorado/Rocky Mountain wildlife is one of a few major things for us. 

On a Relocation Forum that I'm on, there is a guy, and his family, who have moved from Miami to south of Denver and love it there. He had all kinds of complaints about south Florida.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> This has got to be the longest house move in living history... and then we'll have the longest settling in thread.... *goody* :darth::excited:





RadishRose said:


> :what1::crying:





hollydolly said:


> :beatdeadhorse:





C'est Moi said:


> :lol:





hollydolly said:


> Vinny, it's Florida Cody is trying to escape from!!



Thank goodness there are ladies here with a great sense of humour.
:lofl:

Good luck with your move Rockr. 
When is it again? :shrug:


----------



## Keesha

Seeing natural wildlife is pleasurable just about anywhere. 
Indeed!
Enjoy!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Keesha said:


> Seeing natural wildlife is pleasurable just about anywhere.
> Indeed!
> Enjoy!



Yes, but we've much rather see deer and elk, than gators and Geico lizards.


----------



## Keesha

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, but we've much rather see deer and elk, than gators and Geico lizards.


You are absolutely RIGHT Rockr. To be honest I hadn’t even thought of that BUT being an outdoors woman I’ would NOT enjoy swimming with sharks and gators. Not in the least. Great point. 

And I’d like to apologize for poking fun. Now I’m feeling like part of the MEAN GIRLS and I don’t wish to partake in any type bullying. I don’t blame you in the least for wanting to move where you feel passionate about. Everyone should love where they live. 

Good luck in your move Rockr.


----------



## hollydolly

keesha I hope no-one sees any of us as bullying, this is more of a leg pull than anything. Most of us have known Classicrockr ( Cody) for a long time..and have heard this story equally for a long time.

Cody.. I've just had a thought ..if you don't want to see gheko's and gator, and would rather see Elk & Deer.. and have not nice summers, mild winters with the occasional snow.. you could always move across the pond to here... ... WE even have Rodeo.... 


http://www.rodeocowboys.org.uk/What.htm


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> keesha I hope no-one sees any of us as bullying, this is more of a leg pull than anything. Most of us have known Classicrockr ( Cody) for a long time..and have heard this story equally for a long time.
> 
> Cody.. I've just had a thought ..if you don't want to see gheko's and gator, and would rather see Elk & Deer.. and have not nice summers, mild winters with the occasional snow.. you could always move across the pond to here... ... WE even have Rodeo....
> 
> 
> http://www.rodeocowboys.org.uk/What.htm



Well I got a rep comment that made me aware of my words and I put my feet in Rockr ‘s shoes and wouldn’t want to feel like that. I was joking but sometimes that type of joking can be quite hurtful which is why I said what I did.


----------



## oldman

Last summer, my wife and I took our youngest Granddaughter and her friend to Florida for a week. We spent time in the Everglades and did a 2-hour airboat ride. We saw a lot of beautiful vegetation and even some animals. Many gators, (of course), along with some turtles, a herd of small deer, a few manatees, a few pythons and only the tracks of what looked to be a rather large cat. That area is known to have some panthers, but we didn't see the cat, darn it. When we first arrived in Ft. Lauderdale and drove out to take our airboat ride, I only had reservations for a one-hour ride. I wanted to extend it, but they were all booked for the rest of the day, so we went back two days later and did another two-hour ride. It's unbelievable and I highly recommend doing it if you are ever in that area of Florida.  

When I downloaded all of my pictures, I never labeled them and now all I have are hundreds of albums on my computer with dates only. I tried to find my album of pictures that I took from the cockpit when we flew from D.C. out to L.A., but so far no luck. I'm beginning to think they may have been on my other computer that went capooey.  I lost the hard drive and the motherboard all at the same time two years ago. That's when I learned to do back-ups of my albums onto a flash-drive. I am going to keep looking because I really want the pictures that I took from the flight deck. Some really beautiful sights as we flew over the Rockies and down to Salt Lake City before flying into L.A. I also took some nighttime pictures over New York City, which I thought were really good, but I may be biased when it comes to my pictures.


----------



## ClassicRockr

oldman said:


> Last summer, my wife and I took our youngest Granddaughter and her friend to Florida for a week. We spent time in the Everglades and did a 2-hour airboat ride. We saw a lot of beautiful vegetation and even some animals. Many gators, (of course), along with some turtles, a herd of small deer, a few manatees, a few pythons and only the tracks of what looked to be a rather large cat. That area is known to have some panthers, but we didn't see the cat, darn it. When we first arrived in Ft. Lauderdale and drove out to take our airboat ride, I only had reservations for a one-hour ride. I wanted to extend it, but they were all booked for the rest of the day, so we went back two days later and did another two-hour ride. It's unbelievable and I highly recommend doing it if you are ever in that area of Florida.
> 
> When I downloaded all of my pictures, I never labeled them and now all I have are hundreds of albums on my computer with dates only. I tried to find my album of pictures that I took from the cockpit when we flew from D.C. out to L.A., but so far no luck. I'm beginning to think they may have been on my other computer that went capooey.  I lost the hard drive and the motherboard all at the same time two years ago. That's when I learned to do back-ups of my albums onto a flash-drive. I am going to keep looking because I really want the pictures that I took from the flight deck. Some really beautiful sights as we flew over the Rockies and down to Salt Lake City before flying into L.A. I also took some nighttime pictures over New York City, which I thought were really good, but I may be biased when it comes to my pictures.



As I tell many, "there is a major difference between living in Florida and visiting it for a few days". Many people who are considering moving to any part of Colorado are told to visit during the winter months, if possible when snow is flying and freezing temps are happening, to get the REAL feel of Colorado. Well, wife and I have "been there done that" when we lived there for 5 1/2 years. We already know about the winter months and will take them over the summer humidity and heat in Florida.


----------



## BlueDragonfly

i'm all for you moving to Colorado.  Take along several thousand people with you, would you? LOL


----------



## ClassicRockr

BlueDragonfly said:


> i'm all for you moving to Colorado.  Take along several thousand people with you, would you? LOL



Well, one thing that is a fact, there are a LOT of folks who live in Florida. It has become quite populated. Even the Orlando area has become populated and the widening of I-4, by Orlando, shows that. 

But, many would never chose to move to Colorado. They'd rather move to Georgia or South Carolina. However, I've heard that there are a lot of ex-Florida people living in Tennessee now.


----------



## Manatee

Keesha said:


> Seeing natural wildlife is pleasurable just about anywhere.
> Indeed!
> Enjoy!


There are a couple of coyotes here in the geezer ghetto, they live in the golf course.  I saw one racoon in a tree by the golf course.  Lizards are good, they eat bugs.  I see seagulls in the supermarket parking lot.


----------



## Keesha

Keesha said:


> You are absolutely RIGHT Rockr. To be honest I hadn’t even thought of that BUT being an outdoors woman I’ would NOT enjoy swimming with sharks and gators. Not in the least. Great point.
> 
> And I’d like to apologize for poking fun. Now I’m feeling like part of the MEAN GIRLS and I don’t wish to partake in any type bullying. I don’t blame you in the least for wanting to move where you feel passionate about. Everyone should love where they live.
> 
> Good luck in your move Rockr.


:magnify:
And I’m sorry if my comments were insulting to you ladies. 
I hadn’t really thought about that as I was writing. I was poking fun that we could look like the women in that movie and found it hilariously entertaining and didn’t quite word that very well. 
You ladies are true sweethearts and I know you were only playfully joking.


----------



## RadishRose

You're as cute as a gecko, Keesha!


----------



## hollydolly

hahaha...that face!!!!


----------



## Keesha

Awwww.... ‘‘tis super CUTE too:yes:
Thank you. :hug: 

:grouphug:


----------



## rkunsaw

Cody, after reading so many of your posts on a couple of forums and your feeble attempts at getting sympathy by threatening to leave said forums I've come to this conclusion:
You are never going to move, you don't own a boat, and you've never been to a rodeo.


----------



## Pepper

rkunsaw said:


> Cody, after reading so many of your posts on a couple of forums and your feeble attempts at getting sympathy by threatening to leave said forums I've come to this conclusion:
> You are never going to move, you don't own a boat, and you've never been to a rodeo.



What if .......... there's no wife?  Not meaning to be mean here, just saying we have to take each other on face value, to accept what is presented, as there is no proof we are who we say we are.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> What if .......... there's no wife?  Not meaning to be mean here, just saying we have to take each other on face value, to accept what is presented, as there is no proof we are who we say we are.



That's very true.. although I've seen a picture of Cody and his wife.. I have no way of knowing if it's him... ( although I do believe it is)... just as no-one can know if the picture in my avatar is me or something I took from the internet.. although I might have chosen a better looking one 

...but yes it's absolutely true,  lots of Walter Mitty Characters on  forums, as well as good  honest folk...  so all of us have to just have to take what's written with a pinch of salt..


----------



## rkunsaw

hollydolly said:


> That's very true.. although I've seen a picture of Cody and his wife.. I have no way of knowing if it's him... ( although I do believe it is)... just as no-one can know if the picture in my avatar is me or something I took from the internet.. although I might have chosen a better looking one
> 
> ...but yes it's absolutely true,  lots of Walter Mitty Characters on  forums, as well as good  honest folk...  so all of us have to just have to take what's written with a pinch of salt..



Yes Holly, the forums can be misleading. Some people I know on forums are also on facebook so I'm quite sure of them. Others I trust ( or not ) due to posts I've read over time.

P.S. I like your picture.


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you rkunsaw, very kind! ...but yes I'm with you, I have ''known'' many on the forums for years and have seen much of their family life, and even had a video tour of their homes and their daily activities, so I know for sure they are who they are..but others' after a time you get an idea of  what doesn't ring true, and what does.

As for Cody..I have always said and always will, that despite anyone's misgivings about him..I believe him to be at the least, a  very honest man!!


----------



## Gary O'

*People Here Shocked About Us Moving*

 I think we’ll all be shocked…..when you actually move

this thread is approaching its first anniversary


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> *People Here Shocked About Us Moving*
> 
> I think we’ll all be shocked…..when you actually move
> 
> this thread is approaching its first anniversary



I think Cody might need a little help with the move.

https://www.gofundme.com/sign-up


----------



## CeeCee

Cody...do you remember writing this?  Now you are 8 years older.....I blacked out your user name on the Relocation Forum you always mention but it’s you....


----------



## Buckeye

I sure hope he has researched the COL in Colorado - my son lives in an urb of Denver, and the house he bought a couple of years ago for <$700k is now appraised at >$900k.  And that's on a really small lot.  Nice house, but it ain't Maui.


----------



## hollydolly

CeeCee said:


> Cody...do you remember writing this?  Now you are 8 years older.....I blacked out your user name on the Relocation Forum you always mention but it’s you....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61122




OMG!! Am I seeing things..?...has that post been read over 16 million times??? ...jeez is this a worldwide relocation forum? :eek1:


----------



## C'est Moi

hollydolly said:


> OMG!! Am I seeing things..?...has that post been read over 16 million times??? ...jeez is this a worldwide relocation forum? :eek1:



That looks like City-Data forum to me.   Yes, it's worldwide and has over 2.25 million members.


----------



## Buckeye

hollydolly said:


> OMG!! Am I seeing things..?...has that post been read over 16 million times??? ...jeez is this a worldwide relocation forum? :eek1:



That 16 mil views is the total for all 7,108 posts by Cody


----------



## hollydolly

Hoot N Annie said:


> That 16 mil views is the total for all 7,108 posts by Cody




Oh..I see, ..I was amazed that , the one post about Colorado would get 16 million views.. 


Thanks C'est Moi ...that's a big old forum!!


----------



## SeniorTooSoon

I think it's a neat idea. No need to stay in the same place. Besides FL is humid. Colorado sounds nice.
I'm thinking of moving to another country myself.


----------



## drifter

RadishRose said:


> You're as cute as a gecko, Keesha!


Thought I was looking in the mirrow!


----------



## drifter

I've never moved anywhere merely because I wanted to. I moved for employment. Or this last move because my roommate wanted to be near our son and his family. I used to plan and dream of moving to northern New Mexico. It never worked out. The last time I visited some of my favorite places, the altitude got me. I could hardly walk from my car parked in front, into my motel room. So, I'm a transplanted texan in oklahoma.I suppose there could be worse places but I've been trying to think of one. Just kidding, its not too bad, after all I am a survivor.


----------



## Lc jones

Perhaps they’re trying to say they’ll miss you, but of course it’s totally your business where you go. Even my mother and father never told me where to live after I grew up and moved away, they wouldn’t have wanted to put a guilt trip on me.


----------

